# Developing own golf style is a must



## bobtisoy (Jun 9, 2011)

*In the sport of golf developing your own golf style is an utmost importance.*
Always remember especially for the beginners of golf that becoming a good golfer takes hard-work and determination and not simply emitating American golf superstar Tiger Woods.
To begin with start developing your own golf swing since no two people ever swing at a golf ball in exactly the same way.
Golf experts revealed each person has their own unique body build and develops their own individual set of muscles.
Therefore, the style of golf played by a person who is large and lanky and swings the club like a hockey player taking a slap shot has a 
whole different set of muscles than a person who is small and wiry. 
Golf will always be an individual sport and finding a style of playing that produces the best results for you will go a long way in determining how much
you enjoy playing the game. 
The experts said imitating another golfer to improve ones golf game is a big no since success in golf comes with your own effort and style.
To find your groove and help you make corrections to your swing it would greatly help if you will hire a golf instructor to help you with your game.
It would help if you will hire someone who works with the natural swing that you already have rather than a teacher who tries to teach you general rules that 
don't necessarily apply to every type of golfer. 
The experts said it is also a brilliant idea, if you do hire a pro, to make sure that he or she is a top notch player and teacher as well. 
Once your start your golf it would help if you just concentrate and not burder yourself with too many thoughts in mind so that you can give a good performance.
If ever you make a bad shot, do not panic and lose your composure so that your golf game will not be ruined.
Aways remember that you will always get another chance to take that shot again, so get on with it an always try to use your natural way of doing things. 
The worst thing you can do is to keep changing your style just because you had a bad game. 
If you take time to follow this simple advice your aim for a good golf game is on track. (EDIT)


----------

